# Puppies 3 weeks 1 day old



## Ilsgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

They are starting to walk and tumble. They are starting to play, too. It's so cute to watch them.
LLL Alex


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, those are the cutest babies ever. The white one is killing me. I would get nothing done if those angels were living with me!!!


----------



## Ilsgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

It is hard to stay away from them. Especially now that they look at you and try to play.
There are 2 white ones. A small baby girl and a bigger baby boy.
One has black paws (girl) and the other (pink black paws).
I think I am in love with the small brown girl. She is very mellow and sweet. She looks as if she has longer hair too. It's very soft and fluffy.
It will be so hard to re-home them in 7weeks
LLL


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are all precious little chis


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww I am In Love with the White Boy!! Move Closer Will ya


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I love PUPPIES!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww they are all beautiful!!
Oh i wouldnt want to part with them either, just precious!


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

show more of the multi color dark one he is so cute


----------



## pinkangel2527 (Oct 3, 2009)

wow! they are all really beautiful x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I love puppies. 
I love the coloring of that redish female, do you have any more pics of her?
They look really big, do you know how much they weigh? What colors are the parents, and how big are they? 
I breed Chihuahuas and just had a litter on Friday. I love to hear others stories about their puppies.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

the white one looks soo precious!!
congrats on your babies


----------

